# My hedgehog doesnt like to lay on his back?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I have seen some Hoglets happily lay on their back but my Hedgehog hates it he squeaks,huffs,kicks and throws himself around!

Who else's Hedgehog is the same?


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

neither of my hedgehogs like to be on their backs I think most of them hate this. Some may tolerate it for a short amount of time but I don't think any really enjoy it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Most hedgies don't like it, it'd be like holding a human upside down. It exposes their belly and they can't support themselves with their feet. There are hedgies that tolerate it, but even those ones I wouldn't say enjoy it. I wouldn't recommend trying to hold a flail-y hedgie on his or her (frankly, I've mostly seen this with girls, but that's a personal observance) back, since they obviously don't like it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Neither of my hogs like it.

Kashi will start kicking and flailing, and Po' Boy is just a big grump and will not unball unless I put him on my lap feet down :roll:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I know Diggory doesn't like it, especially because I usually do it to try and get a look at his feet and he hates that! 
Except I can usually calm him down by putting my nose up to his. He likes to smell it for some reason. (and it also makes for super cute photo ops!)


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily say Ares likes it, but he's fine with it. We have him trained well enough now that he'll do 'no move' probably about 80% of the time. The other day he did it at a store with a little crowd of people watching, I was very proud, haha. Sometimes he's just not cooperative with it, and he'll squirm around to get himself upright.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Alice isn't fond of it, and she'll squirm and squirm unless she has an audience. Then she likes to show off  

I don't think it would be comfortable lol


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Totally normal. I can never do the 'roll into a ball to see if you're overweight' trick because Einstein NEVER rolls into a ball :lol: I can only weigh him once a week!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Neither one of my hedgies like to be on their backs. Harvey does the "Cabbage Patch" dance move to get himself righted and Izzy just rocks and throws herself forward to get back on her feet, like a little grandma. I do have more success syringe feeding Izzy on her back though. If she's on her feet, she has too much leverage to avoid the syringe.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys good to hear your experiences!


----------

